# Παλαιές ηλεκτρονικές και ηλεκτρικές συσκευές



## pshleas (Jul 30, 2009)

Το παρόν νήμα ανοίγεται κατόπιν μεγάλης εσωτερικής πάλης.

Το θέμα αποτελεί η δύσκολη (για τον υποφαινόμενο) απόφαση της τελικής απόρριψης παλαιών και αγαπημένων ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών (π.χ. Spectrum 48K με έγχρωμη οθόνη σε πλήρη λειτουργία), κυρίως υπολογιστών και των παρελκόμενών τους, λόγω έλλειψης χώρου αποθήκευσης.

Το νήμα έχει δύο υπο-θέματα:

1. Αναζητώ κάποιον φανατικό οπαδό της ηλεκτρονικής τεχνολογίας από την δεκαετία του '80 και μετέπειτα, για να του παραδώσω ένα μεγάλο απόθεμα εξοπλισμού και λογισμικού (προγράματα, παιχνίδια κλπ).

Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, θα πρέπει, δυστυχώς, να πάνε όλα αυτά προς επόμενο στάδιο επεξεργασίας τους, το οποίο με φέρνει στο υπο-θέμα 2:

2. Τι κάνουμε γενικά τις παλιές μας ηλεκτρονικές και ηλεκτρικές συσκευές; (I want to be a millionnaire)

α. Τις πετάμε στα σκουπίδια (τσκ τσκ τσκ)
β. Τις κρατάμε (χμμμ...) ή τις πηγαίνουμε στο χωριό / εξοχικό κλπ.
*γ. ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΚΥΚΛΩΝΟΥΜΕ (!!!!!)*
Εδώ και μερικά χρόνια (εδώ στην Ελλάδα πάντα μιλάμε, γιατί έξω αυτά υπάρχουν εξ' από τ' ανέκαθεν και από πάντα) έχουν συσταθεί διάφορες εταιρείες ανακύκλωσης ηλεκτρικών και ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών οι οποίες κατόπιν συμφωνίας και εάν υπάρχει αρκετό υλικό, έρχονται και οι ίδιοι και το παραλαμβάνουν.

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν η νέα προέκταση σε αυτή την ιστορία, όπου έχουν ξεπεταχτεί κάδοι ανακύκλωσης σε διάφορα σημεία (βλ. σούπερ μάρκετ κλπ). Η ανταπόκριση του κόσμου φαίνεται να είναι εξαιρετική, καθώς αυτοί οι κάδοι γεμίζουν στο πι και φι...

Άντε να δούμε!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2009)

Για ιστορικά κομμάτια όπως Spectrum σε λειτουργία κλπ, δεν το συζητάμε καν για πέταμα ή ανακύκλωση. Για την περίπτωση αυτή θα πρότεινα eBay (π.χ. δες http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Sinclai...g_RL?hash=item2c5024dd92&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14) ή φανατικό των vintage ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών (όπως είπες κι εσύ). Άντε και μ' άναψες φωτιές με τον Σπέκτρουμ!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 30, 2009)

pshleas said:


> 1. Αναζητώ κάποιον φανατικό οπαδό της ηλεκτρονικής τεχνολογίας από την δεκαετία του '80 και μετέπειτα, για να του παραδώσω ένα μεγάλο απόθεμα εξοπλισμού και λογισμικού (προγράματα, παιχνίδια κλπ).



Πω πω...! Ευτυχισμένες αναμνήσεις παιδικής ηλικίας. Παρεμπιπτόντως, μόνο εγώ αισθάνομαι ότι τα σημερινά games δεν πιάνουνε μία μπροστά στα παλιά;

Μία λύση είναι οι Retromaniax.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2009)

Και εδώ μπορείς να δώσεις τα πάντα. Ακόμα και κάτι που νομίζεις ότι δεν το θέλει κανένας γίνεται ανάρπαστο.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AthensGreeceFreecycle
Αλλά μόνο χαρίζεις, δεν πουλάς.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2009)

Το Freecycle σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, στο αντίστοιχο της περιοχής μου έχω δώσει πολύ πράμα, ακόμα και άχρηστα που όμως βρέθηκε κάποιος που του ήταν χρήσιμα. Και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τα κομπιουτερίστικα γίνονται ανάρπαστα. ξεφορτώθηκα παλιούς υπολογιστές από το γραφείο που δε δούλευαν σε δευτερόλεπτα- τα πήρε ένας τυπάκος που τα επιδιόρθωνε και τα ξανασυναρμολογούσε. Αλλά αφού τα δικά σου δουλεύουν, μάλλον θα βρουν αλλού ένα ζεστό σπίτι. 

ΥΓ Να πω ότι στο "εξωτερικό' που βρίσκομαι η ανακύκλωση ηλεκτρικών συσκευών είναι πιο δύσκολη υπόθεση από την Ελλάδα. Οπότε αμφισβητώ έντονα το ότι αλλού είναι καλύτερα. . 
Από την ημέρα που ισχύει η οδηγία της ΕΕ περί ανακύκλωσης που υποχρεώνει τα μαγαζιά να παίρνουν παλιές ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, κανένα μαγαζί δεν παίρνει ηλεκτρικές συσκευές πίσω. Το παραθυράκι (που το εφαρμόζει ο όμιλος που έχει και τον Κωτσόβολο κι εδώ έχει όλα τα μαγαζιά ηλεκτρικών) είναι ότι σου δίνουν ένα χαρτί με οδηγίες για να πας τις συσκευές σου στο υποκατάστημά τους που είναι στου διαόλου τη μάνα έξω από την πόλη ή στη δημοτική ανακύκλωση, που στην περίπτωσή μου είναι πεντέξι χιλιόμετρα μακριά γιατί καλύπτει τρεις δήμους (πήγα μια πολύ κρύα μέρα το Φεβρουάριο, ήταν θλιβερό θέαμα, γιατί εγώ πήγα συσκευές είκοσι ετών αλλά το μέρος ήταν γεμάτο συσκευές του κουτιού που είμαι σίγουρη ότι δούλευαν ή επιδιορθώνονταν). Από τότε έχω μερικά ακόμα χαλασμένα ηλεκτρικά και τα πηγαίνω βόλτα με το ιχ γιατί κάποια στιγμή θα περάσω πάλι από εκεί κλπ κλπ. Ομοίως για ανακύκλωση μπαταριών υπάρχει ΕΝΑ σημείο στον δίπλα δήμο κι αυτό είναι δοκιμαστικά για να δουν αν ο κόσμος θα πάει τις μπαταρίες του ώστε να βάλουν κι άλλα. Είχα ένα μεγάλο βάζο μπαταρίες, τις πήγα. Τώρα μέχρι να μαζευτεί άλλο βάζο δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνω το ταξίδι, είναι και σε γειτονιά χάλια. Δεν είναι όλη η Ευρώπη Γερμανία.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2009)

SBE said:


> Δεν είναι όλη η Ευρώπη Γερμανία.


Ή δεν είναι το ΗΒ Ευρώπη — άλλωστε θα 'ταν το τελευταίο που θα 'θελαν ποτέ να τους συμβεί, πραγματικός εφιάλτης τους.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ή δεν είναι το ΗΒ Ευρώπη — άλλωστε θα 'ταν το τελευταίο που θα 'θελαν ποτέ να τους συμβεί, πραγματικός εφιάλτης τους.



Επίτηδες ανέφερ αότι η εταιρέια που έχιε τον Κωτσόβολο στηνΕλλάδα έχιεβρει τα παραθυράκια, γιαίτ η εταιρίεα είναι νομίζω Βελγική. Πάω στοίχημα ότι η εντολή να γίνεται ανακύκλωση λάιτ έρχεται παό το Βέλγιο κι όχι από τα κατά τόπους υποκαταστηματα. 

Στο θέμα της οικολογία οι Άγγλοι είναι τόσο Ευρωπαίοι όσο κι οι άλλοι Ευρωπαίοι.


----------

